# Anyone heard of AVA Cabinets from Michigan



## Johndeere720 (Apr 12, 2016)

:surprise:
Really!?!? No one?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

If it's a local business then you would have to luck out that there is someone in your neck of the woods in this forum


----------



## Johndeere720 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just learned they are also sold as LilyAnn cabinets online. Seem to be a popular seller


----------

